# Problem mit Erstellen der Verbindungs-URL mit der Datenbank



## Atena (7. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

über eine Anwendung, die in Java programmiert ist soll ein String in eine Tabelle eingetragen werden(MSSQL 2000 mit JDBC).
Der Parameter hat in der Tabelle  Datentyp   Varchar(8000) und in Sotred Procedure ist ebenso @list Vrachar(8000)
Wenn  String  weniger als 4000 Zeichen hat, gibt es kein Problem mit Insert oder Update aber sobald der String länger ist als 4000 Zeichen,  bekomme ich die folgende Fehlermeldung:

Implicit conversion from data type ntext to varchar is not allowed. Use the CONVERT function to run this query.

Ich habe jetzt im Internet gesurft und habe gelesen, dass ich  in der Connection-URL
sendStringParametersAsUnicode=false setzen soll.
Das habe ich, wie folgt gesetzt
url: "jdbc:inetdae7:HOST:3132?database=DB_NAME;sendStringParametersAsUnicode=false;"

Leider funktioniert es nicht, d.h. ich bekomme keine Verbindung mir der Datenbank, obwohl ich 
Ohne sendStringParametersAsUnicode=false die Verbindung aufbauen kann.

Kann jemand mir vielleicht helfen? Was mache ich hier falsch?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## homer65 (7. Dez 2009)

Unicode belegt zwei Byte pro Zeichen. Damit belegst du bei 4000 Zeichen 8000 Byte. Das paßt schon.


----------



## Atena (7. Dez 2009)

das ist genau mein Problem. Ich soll den Wert von sendStringParametersAsUnicode  auf false setzen, damit eben kein Unicode mehr ist!
siehe hier jTDS JDBC Driver
Ausserdem der String mit über 4000 Zeichen soll in DB gespeichert werden.


----------

